# Bundesliga 2018/2019: calendario, partite, diretta tv, classifica



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2018)

La Bundesliga, il massimo campionato tedesco, per la stagione 2018/2019 inizierà il 24 agosto 2018. Terminerà, invece, il 19 maggio 2019. Campione in carica è il Bayern Monaco, che sarà guidato da Niko Kovac. Retrocesse Colonia e Amburgo, le due novità (promosse) sono Norimberga e Fortuna Düsseldorf
Il campionato è visibile su Sky Sport.

Di seguito, il calendario completo:

*Giornata 1*
24.08. 20:30	
Bayern
Hoffenheim

25.08. 15:30	
Brema
Hannover

25.08. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Augusta

25.08. 15:30	
Friburgo
Francoforte

25.08. 15:30	
Hertha
Norimberga

25.08. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Schalke

25.08. 18:30	
Monchengladbach
Leverkusen

26.08. 15:30	
Magonza
Stoccarda

26.08. 18:00	
Dortmund
RB Lipsia

*Giornata 2
*31.08. 20:30	
Hannover
Dortmund

01.09. 15:30	
Augusta
Monchengladbach

01.09. 15:30	
Francoforte
Brema

01.09. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Friburgo

01.09. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Wolfsburg

01.09. 15:30	
Norimberga
Magonza

01.09. 18:30	
Stoccarda
Bayern

02.09. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Dusseldorf

02.09. 18:00	
Schalke
Hertha

*Giornata 3
*14.09. 20:30	
Dortmund
Francoforte

15.09. 15:30	
Bayern
Leverkusen

15.09. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Hoffenheim

15.09. 15:30	
Magonza
Augusta

15.09. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Hannover

15.09. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Hertha

15.09. 18:30	
Monchengladbach
Schalke

16.09. 15:30	
Brema
Norimberga

16.09. 18:00	
Friburgo
Stoccarda

*Giornata 4
*21.09. 20:30	
Stoccarda
Dusseldorf

22.09. 15:30	
Augusta
Brema

22.09. 15:30	
Hertha
Monchengladbach

22.09. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Dortmund

22.09. 15:30	
Norimberga
Hannover

22.09. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Friburgo

22.09. 18:30	
Schalke
Bayern

23.09. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Magonza

23.09. 18:00	
Francoforte
RB Lipsia

*Giornata 5
*25.09. 18:30	
Brema
Hertha

25.09. 20:30	
Bayern
Augusta

25.09. 20:30	
Friburgo
Schalke

25.09. 20:30	
Hannover
Hoffenheim

26.09. 18:30	
Dusseldorf
Leverkusen

26.09. 20:30	
Dortmund
Norimberga

26.09. 20:30	
Magonza
Wolfsburg

26.09. 20:30	
Monchengladbach
Francoforte

26.09. 20:30	
RB Lipsia
Stoccarda

*Giornata 6
*28.09. 20:30	
Hertha
Bayern

29.09. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
RB Lipsia

29.09. 15:30	
Norimberga
Dusseldorf

29.09. 15:30	
Schalke
Magonza

29.09. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Brema

29.09. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Monchengladbach

29.09. 18:30	
Leverkusen
Dortmund

30.09. 15:30	
Francoforte
Hannover

30.09. 18:00	
Augusta
Friburgo

*Giornata 7
*06.10. 15:30	
Bayern
Monchengladbach

06.10. 15:30	
Brema
Wolfsburg

06.10. 15:30	
Dortmund
Augusta

06.10. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Schalke

06.10. 15:30	
Friburgo
Leverkusen

06.10. 15:30	
Hannover
Stoccarda

06.10. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Francoforte

06.10. 15:30	
Magonza
Hertha

06.10. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Norimberga

*Giornata 8
*20.10. 15:30	
Augusta
RB Lipsia

20.10. 15:30	
Francoforte
Dusseldorf

20.10. 15:30	
Hertha
Friburgo

20.10. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Hannover

20.10. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Magonza

20.10. 15:30	
Norimberga
Hoffenheim

20.10. 15:30	
Schalke
Brema

20.10. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Dortmund

20.10. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Bayern

*Giornata 9
*27.10. 15:30	
Brema
Leverkusen

27.10. 15:30	
Dortmund
Hertha

27.10. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Wolfsburg

27.10. 15:30	
Friburgo
Monchengladbach

27.10. 15:30	
Hannover
Augusta

27.10. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Stoccarda

27.10. 15:30	
Magonza
Bayern

27.10. 15:30	
Norimberga
Francoforte

27.10. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Schalke

*Giornata 10
*03.11. 15:30	
Augusta
Norimberga

03.11. 15:30	
Bayern
Friburgo

03.11. 15:30	
Hertha
RB Lipsia

03.11. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Hoffenheim

03.11. 15:30	
Magonza
Brema

03.11. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Dusseldorf

03.11. 15:30	
Schalke
Hannover

03.11. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Francoforte

03.11. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Dortmund

*Giornata 11
*10.11. 15:30	
Brema
Monchengladbach

10.11. 15:30	
Dortmund
Bayern

10.11. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Hertha

10.11. 15:30	
Francoforte
Schalke

10.11. 15:30	
Friburgo
Magonza

10.11. 15:30	
Hannover
Wolfsburg

10.11. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Augusta

10.11. 15:30	
Norimberga
Stoccarda

10.11. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Leverkusen

*Giornata 12
*24.11. 15:30	
Augusta
Francoforte

24.11. 15:30	
Bayern
Dusseldorf

24.11. 15:30	
Friburgo
Brema

24.11. 15:30	
Hertha
Hoffenheim

24.11. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Stoccarda

24.11. 15:30	
Magonza
Dortmund

24.11. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Hannover

24.11. 15:30	
Schalke
Norimberga

24.11. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
RB Lipsia

*Giornata 13
*01.12. 15:30	
Brema
Bayern

01.12. 15:30	
Dortmund
Friburgo

01.12. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Magonza

01.12. 15:30	
Francoforte
Wolfsburg

01.12. 15:30	
Hannover
Hertha

01.12. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Schalke

01.12. 15:30	
Norimberga
Leverkusen

01.12. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Monchengladbach

01.12. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Augusta

*Giornata 14
*08.12. 15:30	
Bayern
Norimberga

08.12. 15:30	
Brema
Dusseldorf

08.12. 15:30	
Friburgo
RB Lipsia

08.12. 15:30	
Hertha
Francoforte

08.12. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Augusta

08.12. 15:30	
Magonza
Hannover

08.12. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Stoccarda

08.12. 15:30	
Schalke
Dortmund

08.12. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Hoffenheim

*Giornata 15
*15.12. 15:30	
Augusta
Schalke

15.12. 15:30	
Dortmund
Brema

15.12. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Friburgo

15.12. 15:30	
Francoforte
Leverkusen

15.12. 15:30	
Hannover
Bayern

15.12. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Monchengladbach

15.12. 15:30	
Norimberga
Wolfsburg

15.12. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Magonza

15.12. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Hertha

*Giornata 16
*18.12. 20:30	
Bayern
RB Lipsia

18.12. 20:30	
Brema
Hoffenheim

18.12. 20:30	
Dusseldorf
Dortmund

18.12. 20:30	
Friburgo
Hannover

18.12. 20:30	
Hertha
Augusta

18.12. 20:30	
Magonza
Francoforte

18.12. 20:30	
Monchengladbach
Norimberga

18.12. 20:30	
Schalke
Leverkusen

18.12. 20:30	
Wolfsburg
Stoccarda

*Giornata 17
*22.12. 15:30	
Augusta
Wolfsburg

22.12. 15:30	
Dortmund
Monchengladbach

22.12. 15:30	
Francoforte
Bayern

22.12. 15:30	
Hannover
Dusseldorf

22.12. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Magonza

22.12. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Hertha

22.12. 15:30	
Norimberga
Friburgo

22.12. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Brema

22.12. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Schalke

*Giornata 18
*19.01. 15:30	
Augusta
Dusseldorf

19.01. 15:30	
Francoforte
Friburgo

19.01. 15:30	
Hannover
Brema

19.01. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Bayern

19.01. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Monchengladbach

19.01. 15:30	
Norimberga
Hertha

19.01. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Dortmund

19.01. 15:30	
Schalke
Wolfsburg

19.01. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Magonza

*Giornata 19
*26.01. 15:30	
Bayern
Stoccarda

26.01. 15:30	
Brema
Francoforte

26.01. 15:30	
Dortmund
Hannover

26.01. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
RB Lipsia

26.01. 15:30	
Friburgo
Hoffenheim

26.01. 15:30	
Hertha
Schalke

26.01. 15:30	
Magonza
Norimberga

26.01. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Augusta

26.01. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Leverkusen

*Giornata 20
*02.02. 15:30	
Augusta
Magonza

02.02. 15:30	
Francoforte
Dortmund

02.02. 15:30	
Hannover
RB Lipsia

02.02. 15:30	
Hertha
Wolfsburg

02.02. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Dusseldorf

02.02. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Bayern

02.02. 15:30	
Norimberga
Brema

02.02. 15:30	
Schalke
Monchengladbach

02.02. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Friburgo

*Giornata 21
*09.02. 15:30	
Bayern
Schalke

09.02. 15:30	
Brema
Augusta

09.02. 15:30	
Dortmund
Hoffenheim

09.02. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Stoccarda

09.02. 15:30	
Friburgo
Wolfsburg

09.02. 15:30	
Hannover
Norimberga

09.02. 15:30	
Magonza
Leverkusen

09.02. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Hertha

09.02. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Francoforte

*Giornata 22
*16.02. 15:30	
Augusta
Bayern

16.02. 15:30	
Francoforte
Monchengladbach

16.02. 15:30	
Hertha
Brema

16.02. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Hannover

16.02. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Dusseldorf

16.02. 15:30	
Norimberga
Dortmund

16.02. 15:30	
Schalke
Friburgo

16.02. 15:30	
Stoccarda
RB Lipsia

16.02. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Magonza

*Giornata 23
*23.02. 15:30	
Bayern
Hertha

23.02. 15:30	
Brema
Stoccarda

23.02. 15:30	
Dortmund
Leverkusen

23.02. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Norimberga

23.02. 15:30	
Friburgo
Augusta

23.02. 15:30	
Hannover
Francoforte

23.02. 15:30	
Magonza
Schalke

23.02. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Wolfsburg

23.02. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Hoffenheim

*Giornata 24
*02.03. 15:30	
Augusta
Dortmund

02.03. 15:30	
Francoforte
Hoffenheim

02.03. 15:30	
Hertha
Magonza

02.03. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Friburgo

02.03. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Bayern

02.03. 15:30	
Norimberga
RB Lipsia

02.03. 15:30	
Schalke
Dusseldorf

02.03. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Hannover

02.03. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Brema

*Giornata 25
*09.03. 15:30	
Bayern
Wolfsburg

09.03. 15:30	
Brema
Schalke

09.03. 15:30	
Dortmund
Stoccarda

09.03. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Francoforte

09.03. 15:30	
Friburgo
Hertha

09.03. 15:30	
Hannover
Leverkusen

09.03. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Norimberga

09.03. 15:30	
Magonza
Monchengladbach

09.03. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Augusta

*Giornata 26
*16.03. 15:30	
Augusta
Hannover

16.03. 15:30	
Bayern
Magonza

16.03. 15:30	
Francoforte
Norimberga

16.03. 15:30	
Hertha
Dortmund

16.03. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Brema

16.03. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Friburgo

16.03. 15:30	
Schalke
RB Lipsia

16.03. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Hoffenheim

16.03. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Dusseldorf

*Giornata 27
*30.03. 15:30	
Brema
Magonza

30.03. 15:30	
Dortmund
Wolfsburg

30.03. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Monchengladbach

30.03. 15:30	
Francoforte
Stoccarda

30.03. 15:30	
Friburgo
Bayern

30.03. 15:30	
Hannover
Schalke

30.03. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Leverkusen

30.03. 15:30	
Norimberga
Augusta

30.03. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Hertha

*Giornata 28
*06.04. 15:30	
Augusta
Hoffenheim

06.04. 15:30	
Bayern
Dortmund

06.04. 15:30	
Hertha
Dusseldorf

06.04. 15:30	
Leverkusen
RB Lipsia

06.04. 15:30	
Magonza
Friburgo

06.04. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Brema

06.04. 15:30	
Schalke
Francoforte

06.04. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Norimberga

06.04. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Hannover

*Giornata 29
*13.04. 15:30	
Brema
Friburgo

13.04. 15:30	
Dortmund
Magonza

13.04. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Bayern

13.04. 15:30	
Francoforte
Augusta

13.04. 15:30	
Hannover
Monchengladbach

13.04. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Hertha

13.04. 15:30	
Norimberga
Schalke

13.04. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Wolfsburg

13.04. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Leverkusen

*Giornata 30
*20.04. 15:30	
Augusta
Stoccarda

20.04. 15:30	
Bayern
Brema

20.04. 15:30	
Friburgo
Dortmund

20.04. 15:30	
Hertha
Hannover

20.04. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Norimberga

20.04. 15:30	
Magonza
Dusseldorf

20.04. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
RB Lipsia

20.04. 15:30	
Schalke
Hoffenheim

20.04. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Francoforte

*Giornata 31
*27.04. 15:30	
Augusta
Leverkusen

27.04. 15:30	
Dortmund
Schalke

27.04. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Brema

27.04. 15:30	
Francoforte
Hertha

27.04. 15:30	
Hannover
Magonza

27.04. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Wolfsburg

27.04. 15:30	
Norimberga
Bayern

27.04. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Friburgo

27.04. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Monchengladbach

*Giornata 32
*04.05. 15:30	
Bayern
Hannover

04.05. 15:30	
Brema
Dortmund

04.05. 15:30	
Friburgo
Dusseldorf

04.05. 15:30	
Hertha
Stoccarda

04.05. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Francoforte

04.05. 15:30	
Magonza
RB Lipsia

04.05. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Hoffenheim

04.05. 15:30	
Schalke
Augusta

04.05. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Norimberga

*Giornata 33
*11.05. 15:30	
Augusta
Hertha

11.05. 15:30	
Dortmund
Dusseldorf

11.05. 15:30	
Francoforte
Magonza

11.05. 15:30	
Hannover
Friburgo

11.05. 15:30	
Hoffenheim
Brema

11.05. 15:30	
Leverkusen
Schalke

11.05. 15:30	
Norimberga
Monchengladbach

11.05. 15:30	
RB Lipsia
Bayern

11.05. 15:30	
Stoccarda
Wolfsburg

*Giornata 34
*18.05. 15:30	
Bayern
Francoforte

18.05. 15:30	
Brema
RB Lipsia

18.05. 15:30	
Dusseldorf
Hannover

18.05. 15:30	
Friburgo
Norimberga

18.05. 15:30	
Hertha
Leverkusen

18.05. 15:30	
Magonza
Hoffenheim

18.05. 15:30	
Monchengladbach
Dortmund

18.05. 15:30	
Schalke
Stoccarda

18.05. 15:30	
Wolfsburg
Augusta


----------

